# New Products now in stock!!!!



## HardcorePeptides (Dec 27, 2013)

Toremifene Citrate 60mg per ml 30ml

GW-501516 10 MG per ML 30 Ml 

Mk-2866 Ostarine 33mg per Ml x 30 Ml 

Buy AICAR Ribonuccleotide 50mg (USA) 

BPC-157 5mg


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 28, 2013)

Looks great!

I have used many of the HCP products and I have been VERY pleased with them all.


----------



## Adrenolin (Dec 29, 2013)

The Osta is good to go! Even at half a mL!


----------



## ebfitness (Dec 29, 2013)

Awesome! Never been let down with HCP. Legit products, quick delivery, good prices, and nice amount of mls per bottle.


----------



## HardcorePeptides (Dec 30, 2013)

Thanks guys.


----------

